# The Hateful Eight arrives on Digital HD 3/15 and Blu-ray, DVD & On Demand 3/29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Dig in for the fireworks and a whole lot of crazy….”

Peter Travers, Rolling Stone



“This is one of the best movies of the year”

Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times



Three Oscar® Nods and a Golden Globe win for

*THE HATEFUL EIGHT*

Arriving on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand March 29, 2016

Available on Digital HD March 15, 2016



BEVERLY HILLS, CA (February 18, 2016) – Anchor Bay Entertainment and The Weinstein Company are proud to present the home entertainment release of the eighth film by two-time Academy Award® winner Quentin Tarantino (Django Unchained, Pulp Fiction). Shot entirely on 70mm and featuring a Golden Globe® and BAFTA® award-winning score by Oscar® winner Ennio Morricone (Bugsy, The Mission) THE HATEFUL EIGHT “absolutely delivers on the sheer moment-to-moment pleasures fans have come to expect -- from dynamite dialogue to powder-keg confrontations,” Peter Debruge, Variety.


An explosive frontier mystery about eight strangers with one deadly connection, THE HATEFUL EIGHT will be available for digital download on March 15, 2016 from Starz Digital before heading to retail on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack ($39.99 SRP) and DVD ($29.98 SRP) from Anchor Bay Entertainment and On Demand March 29, 2016. Special features for THE HATEFUL EIGHT include two featurettes - “Beyond the Eight: A Behind-the-Scenes Look” and “Sam Jackson’s Guide to Glorious 70mm.”



"If you’re going to shoot your movie and release it in 70mm,

it’s really the way to go: twenty-four frames a second flickering through a projector,

creating the illusion of movement.” - Quentin Tarantino



Ultra Panavision 70 is the very rare and exceptional format that Quentin Tarantino and his team used to shoot THE HATEFUL EIGHT, the widest 70mm theatrical release in twenty years. Panavision’s unique anamorphic camera lenses capture images on film in an incredible aspect ratio of 2.76:1. Almost all films seen today are shot in ratios of either 1.85:1 or 2.39:1. Simply put, Ultra Panavision 70 provides an amazingly wide and more detailed image.



THE HATEFUL EIGHT marks the triumphant return to the genre for legendary composer Morricone (The Good, The Bad and the Ugly, A Fistful of Dollars). Nominated for an Academy Award® for Best Original Score, Morricone is back in the saddle after nearly four decades since last scoring a full-length Western. Additional Academy Award® nominations include 3-time Oscar® winner Robert Richardson for Best Cinematography and Jennifer Jason Leigh for Best Actress in a Supporting Role. THE HATEFUL EIGHT’s notorious all-star cast also boasts Oscar® nominees Samuel L. Jackson (Pulp Fiction), Kurt Russell (Silkwood), Emmy® nominee Walton Goggins (TV’s Justified), Demian Bichir (A Better Life) and Tim Roth (Rob Roy).



In THE HATEFUL EIGHT, set six or eight or twelve years after the Civil War, a stagecoach hurtles through the wintry Wyoming landscape. The passengers, bounty hunter John Ruth (Kurt Russell) and his fugitive Daisy Domergue (Jennifer Jason Leigh), race towards the town of Red Rock where Ruth, known in those parts as “The Hangman,” will bring Domergue to justice. Along the road, they encounter two strangers: Major Marquis Warren (Samuel L. Jackson), a black former union soldier turned infamous bounty hunter, and Chris Mannix (Walton Goggins), a southern renegade who claims to be the town’s new Sheriff. Losing their lead on the blizzard, Ruth, Domergue, Warren and Mannix seek refuge at Minnie’s Haberdashery, a stagecoach stopover on a mountain pass. When they arrive at Minnie’s, they are greeted not by the proprietor but by four unfamiliar faces. Bob (Demian Bichir), who’s taking care of Minnie’s while she’s visiting her mother, is holed up with Oswaldo Mobray (Tim Roth), the hangman of Red Rock, cow-puncher Joe Gage (Michael Madsen), and Confederate General Sanford Smithers (Bruce Dern). As the storm overtakes the mountainside stopover, our eight travelers come to learn they may not make it to Red Rock after all…







The Hateful Eight DVD The Hateful Eight Blu-ray/DVD/UV

Street Date: March 29, 2016 Street Date: March 29, 2016

Pre-book: February 24, 2016 Pre-book: February 24, 2016

Catalog #: WC63847 Catalog #: BD63848

UPC: 01313263847880 UPC: 01313263848580

Run Time: 168 mins Run Time: 168 mins

Rating: R Rating: R

SRP: $ 29.98 SRP: $ 39.99

Format: DVD Format: Blu-ray + DVD + Digital HD

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen Presentation 2.76:1 Aspect Ratio: Widescreen Presentation 2.76:1

English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital English: 5.1 DTSHD-MA

English Subtitles For The Deaf & Hearing Impaired Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

Spanish Subtitles English Subtitles For The Deaf & Hearing Impaired

Spanish Subtitles​


----------

